# So which camera body do you use?



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, dear friends..

I would like to have a collective information of different camera bodies used by different members here. For each body, use the same color ( looking at the color already chosen for that body, so that any body can easily find out others using the same body as his/her own. For instance i use *#3333ff (from "more colors")

*&#8203;Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2012)

My camera body is *Canon 550D*


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 3, 2012)

Canon 7D and Rebel XSI (450D).


----------



## unpopular (Jan 3, 2012)

_*SONY ALPHA A350*_


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Canon 7D and Rebel XSI (450D).



Please choose a color; it's a request; when two cameras are there, please show them separately using two different colors to make things easy; this is earnestly requested


----------



## Stryker (Jan 3, 2012)

Canon 50D


----------



## Buckster (Jan 3, 2012)

What does this have to do with film photography/collector's corner?

Btw: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...160-name-your-camera-you-use-why-you-use.html


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, if this is the wrong place for such a thread to appear, i request the forum-in-charge to shift this to appropriate location

Regards


----------



## unpopular (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Freq just likes pretty colors!


----------



## Sebastian_Riel (Jan 5, 2012)

Nikon d7k and Nikon D80. Man this yellow is wild; out of control.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

I use a Canon 5D and 5D Mk II. I'm not putting them in different colors, because frankly I don't give a ****.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Jan 5, 2012)

Canon 60D


----------



## IByte (Jan 5, 2012)

Nikon D5000


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2012)

Film = EOS5, Zorki 4, Mamiya C330


----------



## raphaelaaron (Jan 7, 2012)

i shoot with a Leica M8.2


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 7, 2012)

Nikon d7k, Nikon D5000 and D5100


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 7, 2012)

D7000


----------



## gNolan (Feb 4, 2012)

EOS Elan 7NE and Yashica MAT LM


----------



## Tony S (Feb 5, 2012)

Canon 1D MKIII


You thought the yellow was wild... look at this white one.


----------



## johnb304 (Feb 5, 2012)

Olympus E5


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 5, 2012)

FUJI QUICKSNAP.







































NOW WHUT?!


----------



## TDT (Feb 6, 2012)

I use a 5d mark II a Mamiya 645af film and a Leice R8

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Snaps (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a little *Olympus E510*


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 6, 2012)

*Nikon D700 *representing!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2012)

Nikon D40
Nikon N90x


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

*Canon 550D

*


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 15, 2012)

Argus C3 its black and chrome.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Feb 16, 2012)

and


----------

